# Shawnee Lookout



## bearcatbomber (Jul 12, 2012)

Talking to a guy yesterday, he said he goes to Shawnee lookout and wades up the river awhile and fishes a good 45 minute stretch of it as he goes. Is this allowed? He said he gets in at the boat ramp and just walks up from there. I was interested in buying some waders and possibly going to do that sometime this fall, but just wanted to be sure its something thats actually allowed to be done.

Also, hows the water level for anybody familiar with the area?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

of all the places i fish, if you aren't allowed to wade, there is a "no wading" sign on shore. also, if there are "no swimming" signs that probably means you cant wade there either. so far iv only been to one place that didn't allow wading.


----------



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

i dont know we were there just out hiking and saw a guy in a canoe bottom out down from the boat ramp he got out and sank about 4 and a half feet in silt up to his chest,,,id say it would be a dangerous place to wade


----------



## bearcatbomber (Jul 12, 2012)

montagc said:


> The boat ramp inlet is like that. The main river is not. He should have portaged where the sign says to portage. There is a trail from the parking lot out to the main river.
> 
> OP, The lower 117 miles of the GMR are considered navigable by Army COE last I checked, so I think you are covered on the matter of recreational use. IANAL, so if you are that worried about it, consult one.


I stopped at Shawnee earlier this morning after I fished for a bit elsewhere. This is boat ramp inlet facing the direction of where the GMR is.

I tried to walk further in that direction, but theres about a 45 yard section of it being completely overgrown with weeds and bushes. I tried to go through it, but it eventually got to about waist high and I decided to turn back- i was just wearing shorts and running shoes.

I saw a trail off into the woods on the way back to my car and went to follow it, hoping it would take me to the bank of the GMR but every direction of the trail I took I ran into a dead end where the woods were too overgrown to get through without a machete. I didn't see any any trail from the parking lot to the GMR, but maybe I wasn't looking close enough.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

There used to be a trail that you could walk back to the GMR on, but like was pointed out before, it is way overgrown with plants. I tried to go back there about a month ago and felt like I was on safari. No bites for my trouble either.


----------



## bearcatbomber (Jul 12, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> There used to be a trail that you could walk back to the GMR on, but like was pointed out before, it is way overgrown with plants. I tried to go back there about a month ago and felt like I was on safari. No bites for my trouble either.



I got a gag gift of a machete a couple years ago. I might just take it with me next week when I go out there and see if I can make a new trail!


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Was about 2 months back, tried walking the trail too and I'd been on it before so knew the way. Not bad through the woods but the last 100-200' were awful. No way was I taking any fishing gear though that mess. Pressed on to the river but it was pretty shallow in that area. Could walk a long ways up river. Get near the water from the old boat ramp channel and you will sink in.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

pauldmt said:


> Get near the water from the old boat ramp channel and you will sink in.


Yeah, that was almost a rude awakening for me...
I felt it getting way soft before I went too far.


----------

